

Paul Grahm: [Do What you love] (2006) - johnydepp
http://www.paulgraham.com/love.html

======
johnydepp
Whenever I have to choose between two paths. I read this. Many hackernews
readers may already know it. But for the newcomers it may be useful to
bookmark.

